
New hardware-agnostic side-channel attack works against Windows and Linux - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-hardware-agnostic-side-channel-attack-works-against-windows-and-linux/
======
trowsertrowt
new? uh yeh. it takes time and brains so it hasnt been exploited by the
skiddies. title used moderating word[s], should just drop new. this is
something that has been a low hanging fruit for ^years^

